# Anyone interested in a Canadian Indoor Online League?



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

I wouldn't mind getting in on this. :thumbs_up


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

I am in.


----------



## Snookie (Aug 25, 2005)

Hi All,

Sounds like what your describing is the FCA Mail Match. 1 score/week from Jan to March. Only difference is the mail match takes your best 6 score for an average.

Check out the FCA webite under Mailmatch


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

sure I am in:darkbeer:


----------



## Old Man (Mar 17, 2005)

Count me in.


----------



## Jay (Sep 18, 2002)

I'll accept


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

Snookie said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Sounds like what your describing is the FCA Mail Match. 1 score/week from Jan to March. Only difference is the mail match takes your best 6 score for an average.
> 
> Check out the FCA webite under Mailmatch


Trina, even though the Mail Match is great, this is different because its ran on AT and we can pick on each other 

I will more then likely use my Mail Match Score for this league anyway:shade:


----------



## tweaky (Sep 15, 2008)

Can I play?


----------



## ryanjeff9 (Sep 6, 2006)

I'm in


----------



## TeneX (Mar 24, 2003)

I'm in,

This ought to be fun.

Allan


----------



## Flipper T (May 10, 2005)

Im in


----------



## Xs24-7 (Aug 1, 2002)

Ok, I will ask that anyone who wishes to be involved PM me. I will also need everyone to submit 3 scores between now and the start of league January 4/2009. I will need your scores no later than 8 pm each Monday night.
How its going to run is as follows:
Entrants are divided into 2 teams
All entrants will be handicapped based on the average of their last 3 scores. 90% of the number of points off "clean" is your handicap (eg a 290 average gets you a handicap of 9)
Each week you will shoot a 300 round using Vegas scoring, no equipment rules. Your score will be used to maintain your handicap, as well as be used in a "match" against a competitor from the other team. Each team will have an equal number of matches, and the team that wins the most individual matches each week gets the "win" for the week. The team with the highest total weeks won at the end wins.
This format will hopefully prevent sandbagging and those mysterious internet scores that are 10 points above what you usually shoot when someone is watching.
Remember, this is just for fun.


----------



## LabDan (Feb 10, 2007)

i would like to be in


----------



## stalk-and-drop (Mar 1, 2007)

Count me in.
:darkbeer:


----------

